# Biltmore Estate



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

If anyone goes to the Biltmore Estate ,, be sure to bring lotsa cash ,,
I went down there today ,, on a get out and go thing for the rv ,, anyway if u want to tour the estate ,, this time of year ,, it will cost u about $49.00 a person,, we had 4 onboard ,, and for those prices i could have stayed at the beach for a couple of days ,, but anway it was a nice tour ,, but kinda pricey for someone who already has made a fortune ,, and still is ,,, (the family of the Biltmores, that is)
Gonna head down to the Hermitage next weekend and ck it out,,, alot cheaper..
It's kinda funny ,, i have lived in TN for about 15 yrs ,, and always did the vaction thing here since i was 2 ,, but never have i been to either place mentioned ,,, have been to the grand ole opry and opry land ,, (before they closed it)
Anyway just some input on a random subject


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 7, 2007)

Re: Biltmore Estate

Hey 730, I know what you mean about not seeing key things where you live.  My wife and I were born and lived in Utah for our first 35 years and didn't see many of the local tourist sights until after we retired (Oklahoma) and started RVing out West.  We went hunting and fishing all over Utah, but didn't see any reason to go sight-seeing as all the sights would always be there.  The big problem was that we left the State before forever, ever came along.


----------



## brodavid (Oct 7, 2007)

Re: Biltmore Estate

Hey , know also what you mean, live least than two hours with bad traffic from Charleston SC , and you probaly know more about it thanI do.

brodavid


----------



## Bob Vaughn (Oct 8, 2007)

RE: Biltmore Estate

We too, went there a few years ago.  I dropped my wife off an had her get in line to get our tickets while I parked the car.  When I found her, just about to the ticket window , I saw how much the tickets were I politely told here she could go thru but I was not going to spend 50 per person to see someone elses house.  So we went the the craft fair that was going on in Ashville instead.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 17, 2007)

Re: Biltmore Estate



Hey David do you live in Charleston SC? I have a son who is in the Air Force there and he also doesn't like the traffic. He bought a house last year in Summerville, so I guess he getting use to living there. (12 years now). Hey if you live there let me know and I will look you up when I am over there and maybe we can grab a cup of coffee and talk about camping.

enjoy traveling.

Hollis


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 17, 2007)

RE: Biltmore Estate



HEY 730 if you think that was high go at Christmas time and look at the lights and decorations. You may to take a bankofficer with you. been there done that - not any more. see-ya enjoy your travel


----------



## brodavid (Oct 17, 2007)

Re: Biltmore Estate

H2H1, I live in Conway,SC just a few miles out from Myrtle Beach,  used to stay in Charlotte NC and came to beach where I have a perm site. My dad passed away two and and half years ago so I move back into the old home place. Then on Aug 25 this year had a stroke which left my left side poorly. Doing rehab with all the pretty Techs and looking forward to getting back on the road.

brodavid


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 18, 2007)

Re: Biltmore Estate

David sorry to hear about your dad and your self , maybe all the petty rehab tech will get you back to a comfortable area so you can still enjoy traveling. My dad had several stroke at one time and pretty took him out of his everyday life shortly after the strokes he also passed on., but keep up your spirits and with God speed you will recover.


----------



## brodavid (Oct 20, 2007)

Re: Biltmore Estate

H2H1,  David was put back in the hospital  Thursday night with a mild stoke, he is doing fine and should come home this evening, My wife and I are staying at his place, to make sure everything is ok. So I am using his computer to write you. Take care and thanks for all your help.

toy,  brodavid's son


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Re: Biltmore Estate

I hope he does ok ,, i hate loosing fellow rver's ,, my prayers are with u and the family


----------



## *scooter* (Oct 21, 2007)

Re: Biltmore Estate

Our prayers are with you also, and hopefully a quick recovery and get back on the road.


----------



## brodavid (Oct 21, 2007)

Re: Biltmore Estate

Thanks to all, david lost his speech and use of his left arm, but in great spirits and planning our next trip.

ms jackie, (the boss) david's wife

ps he is reading the forum again


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

Re: Biltmore Estate

Well at least he is trying to do his best ,,, sorry for loss of use of limbs ,, but reading this forum should be therapy for anyone,,, u are in my prayers


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 22, 2007)

Re: Biltmore Estate



David, I sense just a tad bit of relief in "the boss's" report about you loseing access to your speech ...   

Ah, ya know I'm just joshin'! :laugh: 

Hope your therapy gets you back to normal real soon. Come on down to Texas, we'll treat ya right!


----------



## brodavid (Oct 23, 2007)

Re: Biltmore Estate

texas , 730, and all the rest,  
David smile and just shook his head, He is normally quiet unless he has something special to say, just his looks and smiles make me aware of what he is saying most of the time, thanks again for ur prayers,

love to all , miss jackie


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Re: Biltmore Estate

Tell him to get better soon ,, cause we need someone else around here to harass ,, Tex and DL are getting old ,,, jsut kidding around  ,,, this is the best rv forum i have found , and the people care about one another ,, now that's what rving is about ,, looking out for u'r neighbor ,,, my grandmother once said ,, a stranger is just a friend u have not met yet ,, and i thinks it's true ,,,
Hey brodavid ,,, keep up the hard work ,, we are all behind u ,,, we want to see u out rving soon   :laugh:     :approve:


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 23, 2007)

Re: Biltmore Estate

Hey brodavid, keep on truckin.  Hope to see you out in RV land soon.  Take care, buddy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Re: Biltmore Estate

hey DL i hope u took no offense to the post i posted ,, i didn't mean u were getting old in the age since ,, but harasing ,, just kinda trying to get brodaves spirits up ,,, sorry ,, and that goes for u to Tex,,, sorry
I think i typed before i thought


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 24, 2007)

Re: Biltmore Estate

Hey, who could get mad at a guy who's barefoot, shirtless and wears bib overhalls?  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 24, 2007)

Re: Biltmore Estate

Gee 730, I was feeling so good after talking to Kenneth and he told me I wasn't near as old looking as he thought I would look and now you come along and tell me how old I am.  OORAH!!!!  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Oct 24, 2007)

Re: Biltmore Estate

You are as old as you feel, and david feels like 25 to me. Even tho he has 31 grandchildren.

ms jackie
ps he spoke some this morning , something about the burnt toast


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

Re: Biltmore Estate

Ok who burnt the toast ,, u or him    :laugh: 
Bty Tex and DL thanks for the positve feed back ,, i really felt bad about what i posted ,, but now i don't ,,, so u better watch out cause brodavid is on the flip side  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :clown:


----------



## *scooter* (Oct 25, 2007)

Re: Biltmore Estate

See, the magic of burnt toast !!  Now, what else can we do to get him up and run'n. :clown:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 25, 2007)

Re: Biltmore Estate

ms jackie was probably reading this forum while flipping the toast from one side to the other to the other to the other to the other to the other to the other to the other to the other to the other to the other to the other to the other to the other to the other to the other to the other to the other to the other to the other ...


----------



## brodavid (Oct 25, 2007)

Re: Biltmore Estate

tex, YEP, was with david while toast was burning see below

msjackie

PS brodavid walk with his cane this morning with stand by assitance and talk for a couple of minutes, he has a little aphasia, but not bad, he walked out to look over the RV. Still planning next trip even if short haul


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 25, 2007)

Re: Biltmore Estate



U GO BRODAVID, KEEP UP THE SPRIT, I know the RV is looking real good now and with your determination you be heading off real soon. I don't know anyone in this forum personally, but as a rv'er I hate to see a fellow rv'er down for any reason. I will continue to pray for you and Miss Jackie for your recovery. just keep up the sprit and all will prevail.

Hollis


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 25, 2007)

RE: Biltmore Estate

Hey brodavid,
Short haul, long haul makes no difference as long as you are RVing or thinking of RVing.  Take care.  We are all thinking of you and are glad you are making such good progress.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

Re: Biltmore Estate

That is the best news of all ,, cking out the rv ,, ok when will he be planning trip ,, i know how rver's think ,, and it should not be long before u head out,,,
If he is like me ,,, i look over the MH to see what needs to ready for the very very next trip ,, which i hope will be this weekend ,,, rver's are  great they always want to go somewhere     :approve:


----------



## *scooter* (Oct 26, 2007)

Re: Biltmore Estate

I too am happy to hear that brodavid is up and about.   expect the RV to be on the road soon making you all some more great memories.  Keep it up !


----------

